# [Indian NR] Shivan Bansal 4x4 Blindfolded 4:02.30



## the super cuber (Oct 9, 2015)

My first NR for 4x4 Blindfolded and official PB by over 3 minutes!  

memo was 1:48 and execution was 2:14

the solve had triple parity and also had a couple of 10 sec pauses without which could have been about 3:30 or so but im still very happy with it,
my second best success overall (home PB is 3:25)

Got second place at China Championship 2015 and now i hold 3 NRs!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice! 5BLD NR next?


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 9, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice! 5BLD NR next?



thanks! and yeah ill try


----------

